# Please help i need bonding advice quick....



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I have started to bond my 2 bunnies and all is not going as well as hoped.

They are in the bath on towels and have a handful of hey.

To start with they were nipping each other then wanting a head wash but no one got one.

Connor mounted Jess for all of a second and that was it.

They have been nipping quite a bit and pulling out fur but i seperate them so no one gets hurt.

Connor has been lying down alot waiting for a head wash and Jess has been looking around and ignoring him and washing her face, and thumping her feet now and again.

They have both had a nibble on the hey (connor is stuffing his face now ) but that seems to be about it. 

Where should i go from here??

I followed advice from the sticky bonding thread before putting them in the bath together.

Am i just worrying too much?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Everything you have said is normal bonding behaviour, just relax as your stress will transfer to them.

Are they circling each other or just nipping and chasing?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I wouldn't really know, and I am going to be bonding my two in the Summer. The thread suggests a bit of nipping and humping is expected - however pulling fur out I would be like you - worried. tbh I would squirt them with water before separating them. I know I would be vocal too as I sprayed. Something like hey stop that you naughty boy/girl so they could tell with the tone of my voice I don't approve.

If all else fails I would chose a smaller area, I would probably use one of the dog crates because I can get in there too if needs be.

No doubt someone will be along shortly to put us both straight.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Everything you have said is normal bonding behaviour, just relax as your stress will transfer to them.
> 
> Are they circling each other or just nipping and chasing?


Thanks the nippong just seemed to be a bit much.

They have been circling quite a bit but the last time was just a chase.

Connor is still eating and jess just seems like she wants out and thumping!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Just distract them, put some more hay in the bath and maybe some nommy treats so they are more interested in food. If they nip and/or chase just move the aggressor and if it gets too much hold the aggressor in one spot for a couple of seconds and then release.

They are just trying to work out who is the boss at the moment 

Oh when were they both neutered?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I have put some apple in and connor is still eating the hey, jess is not interested.

Connor was neutered years ago and jess was done about 8wks ago.

Shes an ex breeding doe and never lived with another rabbit before.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi.

How's it all going?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Not great,

Jess is too scared to move as connor chases and bites her everytime she does. Although last couple of times was not as bad he just lunged towards her. I have put lots of yummys in with them and they have both had something to eat (jess only had a small amount) and have also given them a litter tray of they need the toilet. 

I have put them in a small make shift run in the garage as the house was getting to noisy for them.

I sat there for a couple of hours with them and they seemed a bit calmer. I keep poping my head in and they are just sat in the same place every time.

Am feeling a bit gutted at the mo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

How big is the space they are in at the moment?
Is there any chance you can take them on a car journey?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Brobs about 2ftx3/4ft at a guess. Is that too big/small??

I can take them for a car ride tomoz but wont have anyone to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Could you reduce the space to around 2ft x 2ft?

With less space they will have to interact and get on with it, but don't worry everything you have said still sounds normal to me 

If you don't have anyone to watch them during the car ride then I would skip it as things can kick off quickly.

Are you sat by the pen watching them? What about tonight?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I can try and make it a bit smaller.

I was for the first few hours but not now, i keep popping my head in every 20mins or so. Do i need to bring them in? Its just difficult because the dogs make such a fuss and i worry it stresses the rabbits even more. The house is a bit noisy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

At this stage I would be keeping them within eyesight because things can change instantly.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You definitely need to keep a very close eye on them 24/7 at the mo - dusk and dawn can be trigger times, and the 48 hour time, just when you start to relax, can be another time when things get lively - but it does all depend on the buns.

I wouldn't leave them overnight unsupervised - in case things kick off - like Bernie says, things can change in an instant, so you really do need to be there.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I have put them in an old car dog crate that measures 44 by 58cm which is the smallest i have. 

They are now in my room so i can watch them and will hear if anything happens in the night.

Will they be ok as they are outdoor buns?

He is still biting her every time she moves and is currently sat with his head under her chin wanting a wash.

I was just a bit worried he is bullying her too much not letting her move an inch. He blocks her in the corner but is this to show he boss??? :confused5:

Ive never had such a dramatic bond before!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It sounds like he is going to be boss. As long as she is submissive enough to accept that, it should be OK.

Glad you have brought them in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Make sure there is no heating on and have a window open to keep the temp as close as possible to what they are used to.

As I said it's all normal at the moment, they are just working things out so don't panic. bonding is very stressful for both the humans and the rabbits but it is well worth it when it works


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Shes very laid back so i thaught they would get on.

She just doesnt want to give in to him yet.

I fell so sorry for her.

But i guess its her that needs to accept him as boss. Then all will settle down.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like a normal bonding to me 
Rascal is like your girl, he just freezes and wont interact but he comes round after the first day usually 

Keep calm and carry on, as they say 

*Heidi*


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you,

It was a bit of a sleepless night, they were fine till about 1am then the scuffling started and there was alot of thumping. 

They both ate through out the night and Jess had a drink.

They both seem a bit more comfortable today although connor is still chasing and biting and jess either runs or freezes in the corner. His is giving her more space to move about.

I have been sitting them next to each other and stroaking them and talking to them softly and a couple of times jess then licked connors ear and then went to mount him but he didnt like that!

I just worry if she doesnt interact they wont get any further but i guess its just going to take time for her to come round?

I must have been really lucky with past bondings as this hasnt happened to me before. They were all cuddled down grooming after a few hours.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Your experience is making me very apprehensive, but I will have to be strong like you.

fingers firmly crossed they turn a corner very soon.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It sounds like she is just a more nervous rabbit when it comes to bonding, she will come round 
You could even put them in a large cat carrier or box of the same size and sit stroking the pair of them for an hour or so and then pop them back next to each other in a bigger space. 
I know what you mean though, because you do think, if you dont do anything, how is it going to progress, but it does, somehow


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

hazyreality said:


> It sounds like she is just a more nervous rabbit when it comes to bonding, she will come round
> *You could even put them in a large cat carrier or box* of the same size and sit stroking the pair of them for an hour or so and then pop them back next to each other in a bigger space.
> I know what you mean though, because you do think, if you dont do anything, how is it going to progress, but it does, somehow


The bit in bold I had to do with Valour and Heather's bond, the poor boy was terrified because the last time he had been with a bun was his brother who they both kicked the crap out of each other.
A few hours in the carrier (with a water bottle attached) gave Valour the courage to accept the Heffalump be his friend.
They are now inseparable :thumbup1:


----------

